# sexing pumilio question



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

So I was at my local herp store when I saw that they had a pumilio for sale. I looked into the cage, and to my delight it was a FAT (I mean, FAT) bastimento. Surely it had to be a female, a perfect match for my male. I asked at the counter if they knew the sex and they brought out a guy that said he could sex it for me. 

He said that they way to sex pumilio was to look for a gluttural (sp?) fold underneath the throat. Males have them and females don't. Of course, this contradicts everything else that I have heard about pumilios. This guy does have a lot of experience with darts and other amphibians (has bred BJ pums, imis, retics and was the first person in the US to breed red eyed tree frogs) so I'm obliged to believe what he said (at least to some degree). I'm tempted to ask if they've ever heard the frog call (cuz trust me, you can hear a basti calling), and if they haven't I'm going to take it. It's just too fat to not be a female. It's easily twice the girth of the female I used to have. I'll believe that it's a male if I hear some calling or see some territorial disputes going on with my male. 

anyways, other people's input on this would be much appreciated. Is the fold a reliable way to tell it's a male? Just judging by body shape I would have to say it's a female (it's not just dewdrop shaped, it's round).


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Here in Europe there are rumours that even Pumilio females call. Not so loud and clear as the males, but they do call.
A dutch person had 2 almirante pumilio's in 1tank. He saw and heard bought call (one loud and other lower and less bright). So he thought 2males.
But now he already has froglets from them..

So I might say, if you see a dark patch, it's a male, if it calls it's also a male (I've seen pumilio calling without a dark patch), and when it's doesn't call and does not have a dark patch, that it can be a male and a female. The only thing to do then is to put it with a male and hope for the best!!

Greetz,
Thomas


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

flyingkip said:


> Here in Europe there are rumours that even Pumilio females call. Not so loud and clear as the males, but they do call.


That's interesting, are we sure that all DF females don't call? I know that I have some Leucs that are about 14 months old and have only heard on one occasion a very faint call when I was misting. Other then that I have never heard any calls at all.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

I had tricolor females call (but it's very different to the males. Lower, less long, it sounds like the frog has a cold :lol: )
And I've heard of terribilis, bicolor, pumilio and vittatus females calling..

Not from tinctorius and leuco's, quinquevittatus species,....

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Males Bastis are often larger than females. I have seen males with folds present, and a few without, but the folds are usually a good indication of a frog being male. The darkened patch is a really good sign, but it will only be present in a frog that has recently been calling. I'd also be very surprised if a pet store clerk was competent at sexing any form of eggfeeder.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

What local store is selling pumilio? Is it EBV? 

I wouldn't sex just by a rotund shape. My male blue jean has always been very round where the female has remained slender. I thought I had 1.2 bri bri in a viv until the fatter female "out called" the male one day and they started fighting. My bri males are longer than the females. I do have a basti pair where the male is obviously smaller than the female but he is very round. I also have never noticed any gular discoloration on him indicating a vocal sac. Pumilio can be tough.

John R.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The panama pumilio from shipments are suppose to be incredibly hard to sex... the only reliable way is males calling, and a female producing eggs. There have been many cases of "females" turning out to be subdominant males in tanks - thus why they don't call.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah it is EBV. apparently they got it from someone who didn't want it anymore.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

tikifrog said:


> What local store is selling pumilio? Is it EBV?
> John R.


EBV does sell them, I've sold to them in the past. Josh, if it was a fine spotted orange one, then that's probably a male I sold them a month or two back.

Jordan


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

that would be the one. thanks for letting me know Jordan!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

NP Josh! Is that other boy still nice and fat? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

You can be sure that he is!


----------



## jnaquin3 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Pumilio from east bay*

I sold them that pumilio if it was at east bay vivarium. He is a male. Sorry


----------

